# Need Help Buying A Rod



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm new to the board and was wondering if some of you could help me out buying a combo. I'm basically looking for the best rod/reel combo to fish the beach shore under 100 dollars. I've looked around cabelas and bass pro and have read up on some, but I'm looking for more of a local and experienced opinion. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

Give Outcast Bait and Tackle a call or Hot Spots either one of them would be more than happy to help you. They are both very friendly and affordable!


----------



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'm not actually in the pensacola area right now so I was looking to find something online. Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

15ft Offshore Angler Rod with a Daiwa Emcast Sport spinning reel. Should run just under $100.


----------



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Any suggestion for line?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

#50 powerpro backed with mono?


----------



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

So when you back the line with mono, what lb test would you use and how much of it would you use? I'm still kind of confused about the whole backing with mono thing. I'm new to this and I'm very appreciative of the info yall are giving me.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't need much backing, but it depends on how much power pro you spool on. Mono backing is basically used to grip the spool due to power pro having no stretch. If you want to spool up with power pro only, a strip of tape before you spool up will do the trick. But full spool of power pro is pricey.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

just do a couple turns of mono. maybe 30-40 yards


----------



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

Makes a lot of sense. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cnm606 (Mar 12, 2011)

So if I were to get the Daiwa reel mentioned above, and it's rated for 320 yds. of 25 lb test, how many yards of the 50 lb power pro would fit on there? Because braided lines are a lot smaller right?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

right. it is, but im not sure how much smaller.


----------

